# First album available on iTunes



## muk (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,

in summer my first album of production music has been released. I am quite happy with the tv placements it has amassed already. The album is now also available in iTunes in case anybody should be interested:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/magical-little-stories/1263545614


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds lovely @muk, congrats. Really liked the mood !


----------



## muk (Nov 22, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Sounds lovely @muk, congrats. Really liked the mood !



Thanks Emmanuel!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 27, 2017)

I also really enjoyed the mood you created with this and great to hear it got already some nice placements! Congrats Muk


----------



## muk (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you @Jaap! Working on the album was a great experience and I am very happy how it turned out.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice work! I see that it is released by Warner/Chappell--are they good to work with? I would be interested to know how you placed the album with them.

DS


----------



## muk (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks @sinkd. It was a great experience all around to work with them. Pm'd you about your other question.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratulations! Well deserved. What placements have u had so far?


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you @patrick76. WCPM is very actively marketing its catalogue it seems. Placements have been on French and German television so far. One was in a program forecast that aired five times a day for two weeks or so, another one seems to have been used a few times in a weekly show. I am looking forward to my first royalty statement. Curious to see what the placements bring in.


----------



## amsams (Nov 29, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## muk (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you @amsams. Glad you like it.


----------



## Rudankort (Dec 3, 2017)

Very nice music indeed, congratulations! Is this done with virtual instruments?


----------



## muk (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you @Rudankort. Yes, the whole album was done using virtual instruments exclusively.


----------

